# Natural horsemanship & classical dressage near Edinburgh?



## Tiny2014 (6 July 2014)

Hello everyone,

Currently I live in the Netherlands, however I will be moving to Edinburgh in September. One of the hardest things about my move, is losing my riding instructor. Everything I knew about horses has been challenged over the last few years, and I have learned to look at horses with different eyes. I have learned so much about horse behaviour, natural horsemanship (e.g. Klaus Ferdinand Hempfling, Piet Nibbelink), the biomechanics of horse and rider (e.g. Bent Branderup, Tom Nagel), Classical dressage, Art of academic riding (e.g. Bent Branderup, Marijke de Jong), Centred riding (Sally Swift, Karen Ireland), Feldenkrais, etc. that I will never ride again in a `traditional´ riding school. I am not a great rider, but I am very serious about learning and improving myself. No matter what riding discipline, the most important thing is to ensure that horse & rider both feel happy and content. Unfortunately, I do not have the financial means to keep my own horse, so I am looking for a place were I can take lessons and continue to practice and learn. 

Now the big question is, does anyone know of a riding school or a riding instructor (with a schoolmaster) near Edinburgh who fits the bill?  

Looking forward to your replies!

Tiny2014


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (7 July 2014)

Try to track down Kirstin Uhlenbrock. She may be of interest to you. Think she may be in Fife.


----------



## debserofe (8 July 2014)

Straightness training Scotland - Marieke runs clinics in West Lothian
Jackie Adkins runs Feldenkrais workshops in Edinburgh and Glasgow
Kathleen Lindley Beckham will be running a clinic 1-3 August (Demo on 31st July - eve)
Morag Higgins runs her own Equido workshops and also hosts Mark Rashid

Hope that is something to be going on with!


----------



## Tiny2014 (8 July 2014)

Thanks @horsemadmum1 and @debserofe for your tips!

@debserofe who do you mean when you write 'Marieke'? Did you make a typo and did you actually mean 'Marijke' (de Jong)? Or did you mean someone different?

Best,
Tiny2014


----------



## WindyStacks (8 July 2014)

Monty Roberts will be at gleneagles in the autumn! I'm sure you'll find your people there!


----------



## Marydoll (12 July 2014)

Its a pity you wont be up here any earlier, my friend is hosting Francisco de Bragança in a mini tour of Scotland mid August, he is doing clinics and lessons.


----------



## Crabby (12 July 2014)

http://www.holisticequitation.co.uk/index.php/home

 Derek Clark may have a list of Philippe Karl trainers as PK holds his training sessions at his place in Northampton and also possibly worth going on their mailing list as they hold lots of training events. Good luck with your move


----------



## Penks (15 July 2014)

If you are on facebook, try asking in this group, lots of Scottish members. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/160480889204/


----------



## Tiny2014 (15 July 2014)

Thanks @WindyStacks, @Marydoll, @Crabby and @Penks for all your tips!


----------



## Marydoll (24 July 2014)

If youre willing to travel a bit you'll get Sylvia Loch down the borders with her schoolmaster Prazer, also Liz Holmes from just outside Falkirk travels around teaching, shes very good and is on the list of trainers in the classical riding club.
Best thing if you want a classical instructor is to go on to the classical riding club website or Sylvia Loch and the classical riding club on  fb


----------



## debserofe (24 July 2014)

Marieke trained with Marijke and does her own clinics in Scotland - combining straightness training with centred riding.  If you go to straightness training Scotland group on facebook - there you will find details of events.

Kathleen Lindley Beckham will be holding a horsemanship demo on thursday 31 July (6.30 - 8.00 p.m.) - a good opportunity to meet lots of like minded people!


----------



## Jojoba (18 January 2015)

Hi Tiny - I'm in Edinburgh as well and into exactly the same things as you, I would be interested to chat sometime! Drop me a message 
I have a horse in Edinburgh who has been trained with a combination of classical and natural techniques, coupled with positive reinforcement.


----------



## Tiny2014 (24 February 2015)

Hello everyone,

I moved to Edinburgh last September. It was quite an adjustment. Luckily I found a share horse (TB/Trakehner) just outside Penicuik. I only recently started with her and I am currently introducing her to 'work in hand'. I'm also exploring some of Klaus Ferdinand Hempfling's books, as I feel strongly that our body language, our emotions, feelings and thoughts, as well as our physical health, have an immense impact on our horses. They offer us wonderful learning opportunities, but we are in turn responsible for their well-being.

Hi Jojoba, 

where abouts in Edinburgh do you keep your horse? Have you been doing the training that you talk about yourself, or was your horse trained in these approaches before you got her? Have you found any interesting instructors in Scotland? I hope to bring my riding instructor from the Netherlands over for a clinic..., but am also looking around as the distance is obviously rather limiting...

All the best,
Tiny

I tried to accept your friends request, but I am not sure if succeeded. I am not very active on this forum...


----------



## Jojoba (1 March 2015)

Hi
He's just south of edinburgh, not far from Penicuik at all. I did all his training myself, he was quite difficult when I bought him as a 3yo, he's now 10. There's a couple of instructors I could recommend either nearby or who could travel - I am actually looking for a second sharer for my horse so it's a shame (for me!) that you have already found something. I hope its going well with your new horse and that you are enjoying edinburgh . I'll see if I am able to privately message you now.


----------



## Jojoba (1 March 2015)

Nope still don't seem to be able to message you! :/
"Tiny2014 has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her."
I don't really use this forum either so hopefully we can get in touch another way!


----------



## Golf Girl (14 March 2015)

Bryony Wallace of Classical Dressage Scotland is amazing and very, very competent.

http://classicaldressagescotland.co.uk/


----------

